# Chanel & Inglot Haul



## afulton (Nov 22, 2011)

Yesterday I made a visit to Inglot to get their Fall eyeshadow palette.  The colors were gorgeous!  Then off to Chanel to get some Glossimers and Foundation.  


  	Here is the promo picture of the palette.  It's more true to color than my photo.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice haul!   Love the Chanel Glosses. What colours did you get?


----------



## afulton (Nov 22, 2011)

This is what I got:


 	Glossimers:
 	63 Pagoda
 	106 Myriad
 	64 Sunset Gold

 	Holiday Set Glossimers:
 	04 Spark
 	154  Liaison


----------



## Jazlicious (Nov 23, 2011)

*WOW! those INGLOTS color is amazing!*
*did u make the palette or is it already set up?*

*Do u know the color of the glosses and lipstick?*


----------



## afulton (Nov 23, 2011)

The colors are new from their Fall Collection.  Sorry, I don't know the colors of the glosses or lipsticks from Inglot.  
  	If you are referring to the Chanel Glossimers, I listed them in the previous post. 



Jazlicious said:


> *WOW! those INGLOTS color is amazing!*
> *did u make the palette or is it already set up?*
> 
> *Do u know the color of the glosses and lipstick?*


----------



## Jazlicious (Nov 23, 2011)

oh ok, I need to run to the Inglots boutique asap!
  	I was asking about the inglot glosses and lipsticks.
  	thank u. the Chanel colors are great too!


----------



## afulton (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a link that gives the color information on this collection. I hope this helps!

http://silverlipsbeauty.com/inglot-introduces-new-collection-of-coppers-gingers-golds/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2011)

Are these new colors are these regular INGLOT colors arranged into a palette? Also are they very shimmery?


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Crap, there offering 15% off and free shipping. I don't see the new eyeshadows yet, wonder when they'll be on the site.


----------



## afulton (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Dilligaf,
  	No these are new colors.  At the store, the palette is on display with the shadows already in them.  If you like it as it is displayed, they will put one together for you. 

  	No not shimmery at all.  Only two of the colors appear to be shimmery but when actually applied, they're ok.

  	You can customize this palette as you see fit.  If you don't want the shimmery ones, you can replace it with other colors. 



DILLIGAF said:


> Are these new colors are these regular INGLOT colors arranged into a palette? Also are they very shimmery?


----------



## afulton (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, 15% off!  
  	I had to go to the store because the colors were not on their website.  I couldn't figure that out.  I was lucky because I have an Inglot store nearby.  Not sure how others order if they don't have a store close by.  



Richelle83 said:


> Crap, there offering 15% off and free shipping. I don't see the new eyeshadows yet, wonder when they'll be on the site.


----------



## vala (Nov 24, 2011)

that's such a cute chanel bag!


----------



## sunshine rose (Nov 24, 2011)

Love everything you got! The inglot shades look really good


----------



## thebeautybible (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive never been to inglot before but heard lots of good things about the brand. The palette you got looks so pretty. Perfect for this time of year!

  	x


----------

